# Elton Brand, Nick Collison And Richard Jefferson Complete USA Basketball Men's Senior



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Elton Brand, Nick Collison And Richard Jefferson Complete USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team Roster (5-28-03).
http://usabasketball.com/seniormen/03_molyq_3roleplayers.html


----------



## Iluvthenba (May 29, 2003)

*By the way Tdizzle*

The earth is round...This news was posted like a month ago, but thanks for bringing it up again


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

No one more deserving than Elton Brand


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

No problem with Brand being selected but Jefferson and Collison? Jefferson isn't even the second best player on his team, If your going to take somebody who wasn't in the NBA last year I feel you have to take either LeBron or Carmelo, those two players are obviously better talents than Collison but they are also better right now, and by next summer I feel they will be better than Jefferson. But it doesn't really matter because the rest of the team is so good a couple of questionable selections won't stop them from winning gold. This is the best US team since the second dream team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: By the way Tdizzle*



> Originally posted by <b>Iluvthenba</b>!
> The earth is round...This news was posted like a month ago, but thanks for bringing it up again


Check out the date!

<b>Elton Brand, Nick Collison And Richard Jefferson Complete USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team Roster 


May 28, 2003


</b>


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

He means that most people already knew that... inside contacts from espn already leaked that I believe. Today is just the first time AP said anything.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> He means that most people already knew that... inside contacts from espn already leaked that I believe. Today is just the first time AP said anything.


I "KNOW" what he meant, but I wanted him to know what I was getting at. No need to tear others down for their topic selection(meaning that is close to taunting). 

BTW, I do have a problem with Brown being "content" with this team roster. I still think Karl Malone is too old, for one thing. I also think we need a center who is dominating!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They chose those 3 because they felt they would be great practice players and that they wouldn't complain about PT. And they expect Jefferson to be an impact olympian in the future. They had never officially said collison was on the team.


----------

